# Is This A GSD?



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone...


This is Koda, I got him from a woman who found him in Surprise, Az. She searched for his owners, brought him to the Vet to see if he had a chip in him (he didn't), and after 2 weeks of nobody claiming him, she let me a adopt him. He's incredibly sweet, always at my side around the house, I don't think he was trained to do anything but lick people's fingers, haha! If I go from one room to another around the house, he's right there like my shadow.

I got to wondering if he was a pure bred German Shepherd, and I did some research. Apparently the Shepherds from the East German bloodline usually have a Sable coat with a more straight back and occasionally have spots on their tongue, all of which he has. They're also usually bigger with blockier heads, which he is. I was also wondering about the manner in which he holds his tail, which seems to be higher than most Shepherds I've seen, but apparently there's something called "Gay Tail", where they hold it higher than their body. He seems to have the typical Shepherd stance, however, with one hind leg held further back while standing still.

I was just wondering if anyone here could give me some insight as to whether or not he may be a GSD, or if not, what he may be mixed with, just to satisfy my curiosity, haha. I've had people tell me that they're certain that he's a purebred Shepherd, and others say that he looks like he's mixed with something, so I just don't know what to think he is anymore.

I put up a video on YouTube of him as well so you can get an idea of how he holds his tail. I know that the manner in which he holds is isn't really indicative of whether or not he's a purebred, but it might help to see him in action, so here you go:


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

He's definately a GSD! Perhaps has some mix in him, but he looks like a long-ish coated sable. If he's mixed with anything my guess would be some Golden Retriever or something similar in his genes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's gorgeous ! what a great find for you and good home for him))


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He is an absolutely gorgeous longcoat sable purebred GSD! :wub:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

To my mind that is a beautiful German Shepherd Dog!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He looks like he could be a beautiful long coat sable GSD to me to! How old do they think he is?

Have you set up dog classes yet for the pair of you? Great place to continue to bond and socialize with a new puppy.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Lucky you! You have a purebred long-coated sable German Shepherd! He carries his tail just a little higher than his spine when he is interacting with you and holds it in the standard position at rest. A real gay tail is curled up over the back more like a husky. You have an absolutely stunning boy there. If he has such a sweet disposition and loves other people, he might make a good therapy dog. Lucky him for finding a family that appreciates him! Let us know how he develops with you and always, more photos!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Another vote here for beautiful, pure-bred, darkish-sable, long-haired GSD! 

If you hang around the board, you will see that a lot of members have dogs that look similar to your beauty.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Body double?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No mix there...just a LC sable. Looks like you won the lottery on this one! He's gorgeous!

Who's the doggie in the window in the third picture?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Makes you wonder where his family went, and why he was lost? He is a stunner, lucky you to have him in your life, Melina!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine lift their tail like that when they are interacting with another bitch. I think it says: "I am the Queen of Sheba, and don't you forget it." 

I agree that a gay tail would be curved up over the back like a husky. 

Nice pup.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, wonderful, I've always wanted a German Shepherd  Even if he's not purebred, he's got a wonderful personality. He gets along great with my other dogs and even the cats!

Jax08 - The doggie in the window is my other dog, Riley, she's a Sheltie mix. She and Koda get along fabulously, which is great, considering Riley is usually somewhat fearful of bigger dogs.

Onyx'Girl - I don't understand it either. The lady who found him searched for 2 weeks to find his owner to no avail, and I even did my own searching because I know that if I lost my dog I'd like to have it back. As attached as I am to Koda, if his owner came up, I would send him home, it's the right thing to do, but it doesn't seem like whoever had this dog before wants him back. I know that with the economy the way it is now people are just letting dogs go because they can't afford them, it's sick. When I adopted Koda, his fur was pretty gross, I think the lady who took him wasn't too sure how to go about bathing him. I gave him a bath and brushed him out and he's gorgeous now! The hardest part was getting him into the tub, but once he was in, he took it like a champ, didn't even try to get out.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Maggie - I checked out his teeth and I think he's 2, maybe 3, max. I have to get him to the vet, get checked out, etc. He seems very healthy though. As far as training classes, not yet, but I would love to. I'd like to get him into agility, I think that would be fun, but he seems more laid back and relaxed, I think the therapy dog idea that Quinnsmom suggested would be good too.

The one thing I'd like to work with him on is coming when he's called. As I said, he's right by my side around the house and in the back yard, but I've brought him to the dog park a couple times and he seems more preoccupied with marking his territory there and won't always come when I call him. I fully understand I've only had him a short time and he's still getting used to me, but I want to ensure that it doesn't become a problem in the future if I want to let him off the leash during hikes or other outdoor activities.


----------



## txchloe (Feb 11, 2010)

He's a beauty and seems so sweet. I had a similar situation -- my Zoey had been hanging around a cleaners and they were about to call the pound. I took her in and the vet thinks she's full blood GSD too. I have a male GSD and she is quite a bit smaller; plus her coloring was so different from his so I thought she was a GSD mix. Now I realize her markings are sable. Now that I have 2 of them I am finally trying to educate myself! This site has been a great help. I want to post pics but can't seem to find my *&%$ digital camera!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I def. think he is purebred! When I was a kid, I remember " fostering" a very similar long coated sable female, she was almost identical to yours! I need to get my scanner hooked up so I can scan a pic, she was awesome, but was raised in one of those 10x10 kennels for the first year and a half of her life and she was destructive. Only dog I ever met that could eat her way out of a wire crate!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

LC sable - lovely looking dog


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely no mix there... thats a long coat sable you got there and it sounds like a great find too in terms of temperment. Congrats.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I couldn't see real well, but he might have been walking a bit stiff legged? Maybe a good joint supplement?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

just wanted to chime in on how BEAUTIFUL your new dog is!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree PB LC Sable, beautiful!!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Lisa - The video is kind of shakey, I think he's okay as far as his joints, but if I won't hurt him I'll get him on a supplement. Though if he's only 2 or 3 as I think he is (Others have said that they think he's around that age as well), isn't that pretty young to have joint issues? When he wants to get moving, he's really fluid, it seems. When I take him to the dog park he runs around and marks everything. I think he's just a calm, slow mover for the most part, so it may look like he's not moving so well. But again, if it can't hurt him, I'll get him on a joint supplement.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

One other question in regards to his coat...

Everyone is saying he's long coated, and I can see that, I suppose..but all the long coated pure bred's I've seen are REALLY long, do they come with coats like his? He seems to have some feathering around his ears and his tail seems long. The coat on his body and legs isn't short by any means, but it doesn't seem as long as it should be for a long coated Shepherd, are we sure he looks like a pure bred sable?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Melina said:


> One other question in regards to his coat...
> 
> Everyone is saying he's long coated, and I can see that, I suppose..but all the long coated pure bred's I've seen are REALLY long, do they come with coats like his? He seems to have some feathering around his ears and his tail seems long. The coat on his body and legs isn't short by any means, but it doesn't seem as long as it should be for a long coated Shepherd, are we sure he looks like a pure bred sable?


You may want to start up a new thread about this, and change the subject to 'Is my dog really a longcoat GSD?' or something specific. Then all the people who also have longcoats can post photos and reassure you!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you have any photos of him standing taken from the side? (straight on, not with the camera above looking down.)


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My long coated boy has had a lot of changes in his fur over time. He is 3 now and his fur has become thicker and longer during the past year. There is a wide variation in coat length, thickness and degree of grooming needed in coaties. I agree that a new thread devoted to lc GSDs could show Melina all the varieties. Who wants to start?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Melina said:


> The coat on his body and legs isn't short by any means, but it doesn't seem as long as it should be for a long coated Shepherd, are we sure he looks like a pure bred sable?


I am! I'm on coatie #2 and #3, and Halo (pictured above) does not have fur as long as Keefer, who does not have fur as long as some other coaties. Betty's Taser comes to mind, he's the LONGEST longcoat I've ever seen. Koda's coat is more comparable to Keefer's, Halo has the ear fuzzies, but the fur on the rest of her body is still not that long. It's definitely starting to become longer and more plush lately - both of us have noticed that recently. She's 15 months old.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, maybe he's not as old as I think he is? I was putting him in the ballpark of 2 or 3 years. Do their coats get longer as they age? If he's only say, a year old, will his coat get longer? He's going to the Vet this week so they should be able to give me a more accurate idea of his age. 

The reason I started to question whether or not he really was a German Shepherd was because when I take him out people ask me what he's mixed with, haha. I didn't get him from a breeder, so I won't really ever know if he's purebred, but if people on a German Shepherd forum are telling me he's definitely a German Shepherd then I'm going to believe it!

I'm all for starting a LC GSD thread, I would love to see some pictures, especially some sable colored ones 

Chicago - I don't think so, but I will take some tonight and post them!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Unless it is a black and tan stock coat, most people don't recognize a GSD. 
All three of mine are not the normal b&t and those that don't know the breed have no idea what kind of dogs I have. My bi-color~dobermanx, my sable~wolfx, and my long coat~begian turv /usually what people think


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Melina said:


> Hmm, maybe he's not as old as I think he is? I was putting him in the ballpark of 2 or 3 years.


 He does look like he could be rather younger to me. If you're taking pics, assuming he is amenable to it maybe you can take one of his teeth as well? 




Melina said:


> The reason I started to question whether or not he really was a German Shepherd was because when I take him out people ask me what he's mixed with, haha.


Well, there was a thread recently about what people think our dogs are mixed with! Heck Bianca is a classic black and red saddle back and I have STILL had people ask me what breed she is or what she is mixed with, and it seems like the sables get that a lot more.

I found the thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/124886-what-kind-dog-do-people-think-your-gsd.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Unless it is a black and tan stock coat, most people don't recognize a GSD.
> All three of mine are not the normal b&t and those that don't know the breed have no idea what kind of dogs I have. My bi-color~dobermanx, my sable~wolfx, and my long coat~begian turv /usually what people think


People never recognize my shortcoated sables as GSD's. So if they had a long coat I would be constantly and patiently explaining 'yes, they are GSD's' 'Yes, I am sure' 'Yes, they come in different colors and coat length' 'Yes, the sables ARE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL COLOR OF THEM ALL ' :wild:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

You got quite a beautiful dog there! Congratulations! I'm no expert but sure looks PB to me! If there's something mixed in, I don't see it.

I love long-haireds! They're also called "coats" or "coaties" and I think there's a few other phrases that describe it but they're all the same meaning in the end.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Before we got Max (and we've had two other GSDs over the years, a bi-color and a black & tan), I thought long coats were something of an anamoly and not at all common, something of a freak occurence. I also had no idea they came in so many different color variations. We always thought our bi-color must have been mixed with something else although he looked liked a purebred in every other sense (we bought him from a pet store back in the '80s who said the mom was pure GSD and the dad _looked_ like a GSD as he was jumping back over the fence.)

I thought it was funny when I had a service guy at the house one day and he looked at Max and said "Well, he certainly looks like a German Shepherd." My reply? "That's because he is."

Your Koda reminds me of my Max


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

yup 100 % purebred !!!

And lucky you, because he is drop dead gorgeous. I love longcoats, and he is a sable longhaired. I find them most beautiful. Also has very kind eyes and a nice calm demeanor. 

Aren't you lucky, really though!!!

His tail is normal. He holds it higher when excited or "busy". That is normal. It would be a "gay" tail if it curled over his back, like a huskys tail. His doesn't do that, though.

He is all shepherd and a most gorgeous one at that. 

Congratulations


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's some more pictures I took of him this morning, as well as a video of him trying to play with one of the cats, haha. The flash makes his coat look a little odd, but oh well. I notice by looking at some of the pictures around here that you guys try to get the Shepherds to do 'stacks', which I'm not sure how to do, so I just let him do his thing as far as his stance, but I notice that he does usually put one hind leg further back as per his usual gait. I had my Mom help with getting him to stand to get some shots of his side, but he seemed more interested in sitting, so I got what I could get. Until he discovered the cat, then I got a couple more shots, and a video, haha. Anyway, here you guys go...


YouTube - Koda Vs. Cat
































































Here's Koda with my Sheltie mix, Riley


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure how the first video I posted was able to show up just in the window, while this one came up as a link..anyone know?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I forgot that pictures of his teeth were requested so here you go. He was chewing on a hoof at one point (you can see it next to his mouth in one of the pictures) and he didn't even object to my playing with his mouth with it right there, he's not food, bone, or toy aggressive in the least, it's amazing...



























Here he is with Riley again  They're such beautiful doggies!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

With a name like "Koda" you can't go wrong!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Haha, awesome! Another Koda! I did some research and apparently it has many meanings.."friend, last born, mother's pet". I chose it for the "friend" meaning


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok after seeing those pics, he's either a purebred or so close as to be indistinguishable from a pure GSD. I'd guess he is about 2.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, so is it safe to say that I have a German Shepherd then? If people ask what he's mixed with can I say "cat" and walk away? haha


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

110% GSD looks very similar to my Smokey


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy Mother of God! Just posting late to say what a gorgeous 100% long coated sheppie you have! Coats come in all different lengths. I wonder since you live in Phoenix that his coat may always be somewhat short.

My coatie gets pretty long in winter and shorter in the summer.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, he went for a short Vet visit today, just to drop off a fecal sample (He's going for a full physical very soon) and they weighed him. He only weighs about 65 lbs..is that a healthy weight for a male? He's getting 2 cups of Wellness adult lamb food in the morning and at night, should I feed him more? He doesn't seem underweight, or small for a Shepherd, if he's not mixed. I've seen him next to other male purebreds at the dog park and height wise, he's just as tall. Sorry, I'm used to my 30 pound Sheltie mix, haha, is he okay weight wise or should I be beefing him up?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd suggest you ask the vet if his weight seems ok. I was going to say if he doesn't seem underweight then don't try to put weight on him but I know sometimes with longcoats it can be hard to tell with all that fur if they are too thin.
Whether 65 lbs is okay depends on the particular dog's weight and build/body type.

This GSD I fostered actually only weighed 45 pounds when I got him even though he was not especially short (he was underweight):


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - what a beautiful boy! Thank you so much for adopting him - he's very lucky. Cute video of him with the kitty. Kitties rule in my house (4 of them). It took well over a year for Sammy to realize that, but several swats and a very brazen 14 year old chasing him finally got through his thick head. We are all now living peacefully.

Riley is adorable! I have a sheltie mix also. Murphy turned 18 years old last Thanksgiving. Before her I had another sheltie mix, Maggie. She lived to 17.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Melina said:


> Hmm, so is it safe to say that I have a German Shepherd then? If people ask what he's mixed with can I say "cat" and walk away? haha


 
Yup!!! You have the official nod to do just that! :rofl:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a very odd, random question to ask a number of you to do, if you will, I'll do the same and post my results...

Can you measure the length, yes length, of your Shepherds please? It's kind of an odd question, I just want to see how he measures up to everyone else. I'm going to measure him from the tip of his chest, to the his butt, not including his tail, if some other people wouldn't mind doing the same  I measured him to the withers recently and he's about 25''. I know it's not standard to measure the length of your dog, I'm just curious to know how he compares in length to the other GSD's on here, haha


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

My neighbor has a GSD that looks the same..he is a purebred long coated GSD and thats what yours looks like to me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

All three of mine are about 30" long. They vary in height~Onyx is 26", Karlo27" and Kacie 24"


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I just measured Koda, he's somewhere between 30-31" as well. So I guess he's of normal length, haha. My neighbor kept telling me after she met Koda that the German Shepherds she'd seen where longer than he was, I was starting to wonder if he was short as far as length goes, and I have no one to compare him to. Silly, I know, but he's my first Shepherd, and I just didn't know if he was a normal height, length (I know they don't really measure that), and even weight for a male Shepherd. He's only 65 pounds, which seems really light to me. He's not emaciated, but I know he could put on weight, at least 10 pounds if you ask me. I've only had him 2 weeks now and and as far as I'm concerned, he could have been on the streets for a while before the lady I adopted him from found him. He's going to the Vet on Monday for some things so I'm sure she'll tell me if he needs to put on weight and how much...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Onyx - Can I ask, Do your Shepherds have more of a straight back, or the sloped back that you see in the American bred GSD's?


----------



## Atticus09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow what a find...I agree he def looks like a purebred longcoat GSD
and a mighty handsome fella at that


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Melina said:


> Onyx - Can I ask, Do your Shepherds have more of a straight back, or the sloped back that you see in the American bred GSD's?


My dogs all have straight back, mixed up lines on Kacie and Onyx. I believe Onyx is from working and American pet lines, and Kacie is from working, though, neither are good specimens for the breed standard.

Karlo is from Czech and West working lines. He is everything and more than I expected!
These shows all three structure wise, not the best pose or camera:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh wow, beautiful dogs! Is Karlo your Sable? He holds his tail up like Koda does, it seems. In that first picture, from far away, he reminds me a lot of Koda, with shorter fur of course...

It's sad to see the American lines with the sloped backs and hip dysplasia, it looks highly uncomfortable for them, and all for a breed standard? Pretty silly if you ask me.

Beautiful snow, too! I grew up in Connecticut and I miss it, **** this Arizona heat! Send some of that snow this way, haha.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, Karlo is the sable, and he holds his tail that way when excited~which as a happy go lucky pup, he gets excited easily The dogs love the snow, me not so much! Better than mud, though...
My photobucket link is on Kacie/Onyx's name in my signature if you want to view more pics...taken with my crappy camera. $aving up for a good one!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Geez, all I said was the more vulgar version of darn in the above post, my apologies! I'm not used to this whole webboard thing, I haven't posted on one since high school! I would edit it if I could find the edit button!

I have a question for whoever can answer it, please...

Koda has shown absolutely no signs of aggression (with anything, food, dogs, people), which is a good thing, really, unless you want a dog who will protect you should the situation arise. I've heard of Schutzhund, I don't know much about it, but I'd like to look into it. Now, here's my question: Being such a docile, seemingly harmless dog, could I get him to engage in Schutzhund training? Would he be willing to train, do you think? I'd like to know that should the situation arise, he would be willing to protect me. Do certain Shepherds just not have the personality type for it? He's my first GSD, so I'm new to all of this, I'm learning, bear with me! I don't want to subject him to something he really won't want to do, maybe agility would be a better choice? I just thought that Schutzhund would be good for the protection aspect.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was on another GSD board and the word bitch was censored(I was using it in the context of the female canine, nothing vulger!) It is probably a default setting that your word was censored.

That is why I got Karlo, both of my other two don't have what it takes to do SchH! I took Onyx to the club for quite awhile, knowing she couldn't do the protection phase, but we went so I could learn.
It isn't about the dog protecting me, I will protect them, it is a fun sport and protection is only a part of the bigger picture...obedience is most important.
If you look in the SchH threads you'll learn alot about what it takes. Visit a club or two without your dog to observe, then have Koda evaluated by the training director if you feel comfortable going forward.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Onyx - Thank you. Yeah, I hope it doesn't come down to it where Koda has to protect ME. I always want to protect HIM! And yes, it would be more for the obedience. I just wonder sometimes, since he has such a sweet disposition, if I was walking down the street with him one night and got mugged (as if that would happen in my suburban Phoenix neighborhood, haha) if he would go after the guy, you know? I just don't see it happening, he hardly even barks. I'll check and see if there are any Schutzhund training clubs here in Phoenix and see what's up...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Koda was diagnosed as having heartworm, he's going through treatment now, but I was wondering...

I know that having heartworm can affect a dog's coat condition, so can it keep it from growing to its full potential, like keep it shorter? I'm wondering if his coat shouldn't maybe be a little longer but because his health is depressed right now it isn't so, what do you guys think?


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

This photo is gorgeous, wow, what a beautifull dog!


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

He is a great looking boy. I think he was looking for you all the time, GSDs know the right person. Take care of him and he will return the love ten fold.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Who really cares, this is a great looking dog and he looks to be great dog. Love him for who he is and he will love you back. See my signature...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Tony, I know. It honestly doesn't matter to me I just wanted other people's opinion on what he might be, he's an incredibly beautiful dog no matter what he is, both physically and personality wise. He's been attached to my hip since the day we brought him home. It makes me wonder if whoever had him before me found out that he was heartworm positive and just let him go to die. I honestly believe he was meant to find his way to me so that my family could pay for his treatment and nurse him back to health. He's a wonderful dog and deserves better than for someone to dump him like that, I'm glad he found his way to me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is beautiful!! He sort of looks likes my dog Max(RIP)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Definitely purebred and no mix. 

Just a long coat (maybe a mix between short & long coat GSD) German Shepherd. A gorgeous one too.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I didn't think this thread was still going. Since it is, can anyone give me their opinion on what kind of lines he may have come from? I'm still learning about the difference between all of them, but it's my understanding that some GSD's are bred from working lines, Czech/DDR, some for show, and they look dramatically different, correct?

He's doing very well and has adjusted nicely  He's finally playing with toys, like a dog should! I put up pictures in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...132579-koda-finally-plays-toys-pic-heavy.html

His heartworm treatment is chugging along, he's only on phase one with the Doxycycline, he'll be getting the Immiticide shots May 1st, that's when confinement begins. Sucks, but it is what it is, he'll be better and running around in no time!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say your boy is from working lines and maybe a blend of East and West German. 
Good that he is doing well, I wish him the best when he has to have the Immiticide...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to ask you to be more specific, but what's the difference between East and West German Lines, they're bred to work, but how do they differ? Just in appearance? Temperament?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The reason I think he may be a blend, he looks much like my pups littermate (a long coat, too) in color and structure(though she is still maturing). They are West working lines and Czech(east) lines. Koda doesn't look real blocky or large boned, but has that really nice dark color- so I think a blend of both
The East lines sables seem to me to be a bit darker and larger boned than the West.
East lines tend to mature a bit slower than other lines. 

There are a few threads on the differences, DDR traits, etc. in the bloodlines forums.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for the information, I'm definitely going to search for some more threads to find out more about the different lines.

I just want to make sure I understand what you've said thus far, though: Czech are East Lines, they're darker Sables, larger boned, and they mature more slowly? Are DDR's, West lines?

If the Vet put Koda in the ballpark of a year and a half (18 months), since he may be a mix of the two lines, does he still have some growing to do? I doubt it height wise, he's about 25 1/2 inches at the withers, but will he maybe fill out more? He seems fairly light for a male, he was about 65 last weigh in, but I think since we're taking care of the heartworm he may be putting on weight, he's got a healthy appetite now. He's not very big boned, like you said, but a lot of people comment on him having a large head, haha. I don't find it dramatically disproportionate to his body, but maybe that's because he's my boy :wub:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Definitely purebred and no mix.
> 
> Just a long coat (maybe a mix between short & long coat GSD) German Shepherd. A gorgeous one too.


Can you produce a medium length coat when you breed a long coat with a short coat? I know nothing of genetics. Koda's coat isn't too long, I don't know what I'd call it. Is there a name for a coat that seems to be somewhere in between long coat and regular short coat?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Long coat is genetic, the dog will either be long stock or short stock, though some are tighter coated. I would call him a long stock coat, some use the word "plush" but long stock coat is the correct term. A true long coat doesn't have an undercoat.
The DDR are East lines. Though most breeders do not have pure DDR's. The closest one to mind is www.spartanville.com


----------



## jomil (Mar 21, 2010)

my Millita has a blood line from Germany she has a black mark on her tongue and a square head,s he comes from very good pedigree it is interestig to know about the mark as i thought it was a birth mark

jo

he's a lovely German Shepherd your dog


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Jomil - Koda has a fairly good size spot on his tonque towards the back of his mouth, another small one in the middle, and a small one on the tip. I was reading that it's fairly common in East German lines.

I was just doing some reading on the temperament differences between DDR/Czech/West German lines, and I wonder if maybe that wouldn't be more indicative of what kind of lines he comes from, as well as by what he looks like.

He's not very ball driven, but he's just now learning to play with toys, so it may be a matter of time. He does, however, chase after my other dog Riley when she's going after the ball, and when I was taking him to the dog park before the HW diagnosis, if a pack of dogs got running, he was definitely in on it. He went after a Yorkie one time in the heat of the moment, nipped at it, had to grab him and calm him down.

He's more friendly than most Shepherds i've seen, it's kind of surprising, he's not terribly aloof. He's no Golden Retriever, but if someone comes up to him wanting to say hi, he will walk towards them and welcome the touch. He's also extremely calm at home, no pacing, no chewing, he doesn't seem to be very high energy. No problems whatsoever with bathing or grooming, he's great with human touch. He's also not really food motivated, though he'll always welcome treats, it's not been necessary to train him.

He's incredibly smart, as I know Shepherds are, has learned everything I've taught him thus far very quickly. Sit, down, stay, shake, doesn't pull on the leash anymore, etc. He doesn't seem to need a job, to keep busy, though I'm trying to think of things to teach him to do, simply because I know he's intelligent enough and capable of learning.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Forgot to add, and I can't edit my post anymore:

He's also very confident, tail almost always up. It's only down if he's laying down, or extremely tired, I've found. I can honestly say I've not once seen him with his tail between his legs. He doesn't seem to be frightened of anything.


----------



## jomil (Mar 21, 2010)

he sounds lovely my Millita is 9 months old, she has a very good temperament, she loves other dogs she just wants to play all the time but she paws them she never hurts them, she tries to herd me round the house sometimes but then my sisters German shepherd does this.
She loves tracking if we go for a walk she seems to track all the way back, she does get very excited sometimes. I am like you i try and keep up the training i socialised her when she was younger at a puppy training class well by the time i got her in she was in the advanced the trainer was very pleased with her considering she was a lot younger, i did this to get her used to other dogs, she was attacked by two staffies when she was 4 months old but it seems not to have bothered her too much her fur was quite thick, but it frightened her a bit.
We do air rifle shooting old air rifles at vintage bell targets and she goes with us to the army training camp every wednesday so she was used to gun noises from being young, all the lads at the club love her to bits also we visit military shows and country shows so she is used to the sounds, 
your dog is lovely it just takes training and time i have found and a lot patience lol
also if she gets naughty i give her a quick sqirt water froma water spray sems to do the trick

jo


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this. It may be a dumb question, but bear with me as I'm new to the breed, and my Sheltie mix, Riley, has never had this happen to her before...

Koda's coat seems to be getting sort of, shorter and thinner? Is the best way to describe it..Is he just blowing his coat for the summertime? It's definitely warming up here. I just want to make sure he's not having some kind of allergic reaction to something (he's not biting or scratching at himself excessively, and there's no red, irritated areas that I've found), the only reason that an allergy comes to mind is that I had a cat with a food allergy and she began to pull her fur symmetrically on her hind legs due to the itching, which made it look thinner obviously, and she was very secretive about it so I barely ever saw her doing it.

Anyway, it's not like he's missing chunks of fur, it's just sort of thinning and seems shorter (Maybe I'm imagining the shorter part), is it something to be concerned about? Or is it due to weather changes as I'm thinking?


----------

